# New Fogger test



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

My son (7yr) was just taking a bath in the master room. My wife and I got the new Martin with some frog juice....lit the room up. Its a beast! Still can't see in my house....
The only thing my boy said was "Dad".... mom gets away with it????!


----------



## RookieSpooker (Jul 23, 2007)

VIDEOOOOO!!!! Please don't tease.


----------

